# Best Flounder EVER



## MSKittyMitchell (Nov 26, 2014)

So, I've just recently started catching flounder and good ol' forum member foxtrotuniform taught me the BEST way to cook them. I didn't even think I liked flounder until he cooked one up for me this way--now I've cooked them all this way! So he scales them, cuts off the head, etc. Then, he crosshatches them by cutting at a diagonal down to the bones. After that, he rubs them down with some olive oil (I plan to use soft butter next time!) and gives them a good sprinkle of cajun or blackening seasoning--but I imagine whatever your favorite blend is will be great, too! To cook, he preheats his oven on about 450 to get it really hot, then before he sticks the fish in he switches to broil and puts the flounder under the broiler for about 10 minutes or so, depending on the size. The skin gets crisp and the meat is perfect and we've done this three or four times now and just stood there and ate it right off the baking sheet with no regard for side dishes. It's my absolute favorite way to eat flounder now! Just thought I'd share his secrets with y'all


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great, but honestly...is there NOT a good way to eat flounder? I sure havnt found it!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll have to give that a try. Looks great. Thanks!


----------



## MSKittyMitchell (Nov 26, 2014)

Haha JD7.62 I had only eaten flounder once or twice a long time ago and didn't really like it. I forget exactly how it was cooked, but the texture was off or something. Once I ate it this way, though, all I want to do is go catch flounder so I can eat it hah! Matter of fact, I'd eat it for breakfast if I had one right now!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good !


----------

